# New member needing help pls



## DanielAdam (3 mo ago)

Hi

I've just taken the leap of join this great community, and up my coffee game. 
I've read the new members section which was a fantastic read with great tips.
So I'm looking to get the Gaggia Classic hopefully from here. Ideally from someone who's done the mods.

I don't have a grinder just yet but looking to get a good quality manual version. Just so it prevents the teenagers from messing with my machine's. They just can't do manual labour 😆
So a recommendation on that would be appreciated please. Budget for that I would like to keep around the £100. 

Looking forward to your replies.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Lots of Classic help here too


----------



## DanielAdam (3 mo ago)

Yes just need to build up posts so I can access the sells


----------



## DanielAdam (3 mo ago)

Ok enthusiasts I think I've decided on the grinder, I would like to purchase. Going for the Kinu M47*, *Yes it's going well over my initial budget of around £100. 
So many positive reviews which has helped with the decision. 
From grounded Taylors Lava coffee to grinding my beans in a Kinu M47. 

Now I need to decide if the Gaggia Classic is the right machine for me.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're planning on grinding manually for espresso, be sure to alternate hands


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 12, 2021)

DanielAdam said:


> Ok enthusiasts I think I've decided on the grinder, I would like to purchase. Going for the Kinu M47*, *Yes it's going well over my initial budget of around £100.
> So many positive reviews which has helped with the decision.
> From grounded Taylors Lava coffee to grinding my beans in a Kinu M47.
> 
> Now I need to decide if the Gaggia Classic is the right machine for me.


That's a lot of money for a hand-grinder! I got my 1zpresso JX Pro for about £100 in a sale and it has been awesome for espresso.


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

If you're getting Kinu M47 might as well go for the Comandante c40? I have a Normcore v2 hand grinder, it was £60. Lot of reviewer says it can't do espresso but I get a decent cup with it using my crappy Dedica.


----------

